# Barometric Pressure and fish movement???????



## blackdog3 (Apr 7, 2009)

When spearing northerns when do you think fish are most active?

During low or high pressure, rising, stable, or falling?????????


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Low pressure systems are better than high. Falling pressure is probably the best, but any pressure movement up or down can trigger a feeding window. A high pressure (blue-bird skies) moving in and stabilizing after a low (storm) is probably one of the worst conditions as a fisherman.


----------

